
Ask HN: California moonlighting non-compete - hbhakhra
I&#x27;m about to start with a new employer who has the following non-compete clause:<p>1. Non-competition.
During my employment with the Company, I agree to perform for the Company such duties as the Company may designate from time to time, to devote my full time and best efforts to the business of the Company and I will not, without the prior written approval of the Company (a) engage in any other professional employment or consulting, or (b) directly or indirectly participate in or assist any business which is a current or potential supplier, customer or competitor of the Company.<p>Clause (a) is the one I am concerned about since it seems to be a general ban on moonlighting as a dev which I am interested in doing. From what I looked up California law prohibits restrictions on moonlighting so this might not be enforceable and there is also the &quot;written approval&quot; route as well. What would you guys advise in this situation?
======
coreyp_1
one word: negotiate.

Contracts are often just boilerplate that the company downloaded from some
website. Just tell them that you cannot accept that particular term and offer
an alternative wording. Then stick to your guns.

